# Buck is Destroying His Face



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our Boer Buck is overdoing his rut. I think he is getting urine scolds on his face! This didnt happen last year and he wasnt this out of control with his rut. He just won't stop messing up his face. I think he is frustrated with the does not wanting to be around them. I think they have all been bred and their little doelings are coming into cycles now and they act like they don't want their babies around the buck or flirting with him at all so have moved away and out of his site . He is NOT happy at all that they go off and away from him. He has some face sores that look like urine scolds. I think it is a problem that will continue as long as there are still Does in a cycle. Does anyone else have this problem with their bucks?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I did have that very problem with Teddy 2 years ago before I wethered him...and his sire Chief was the same way before he left a few weeks ago.
They both had severe urine scald on their faces as well as the backs of their front legs...to the point of being raw and bloody. 
I washed them well with warm soapy water, dried them gently and applied Desitin to their faces and Bag Balm to their legs....the diaper rash ointment works great! The Bag Balm I use is the original in the green can...the lanolin in it creates a moisture barriers as well as heals the scald, the process needs to be repeated at least every other day til you see hair growing back then a good smear of bag balm once a week will keep it from happening again.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh thanks Liz. This sounds terrible. I can only imagine how bad this is going to make us smell treating this animal. It usually gets stuck in our noses making us think we always are smelling him and I am not looking forward to this at all. He is already a hard animal to treat. I am supposing it is because the little doelings are all in a cycle and frustrating him very much. He has also gotten zapped on his face a lot being all wet touching electric fence. I do feel bad for him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If his aroma is that strong...try putting Vicks under and in your nose to help alleviate it...also, a dab of Vicks in his nose will help keep the doe scent from being so strong for him.


Another thing to think of....if he is agressive and "hard to treat" at all times and more so during rut, it might be time to consider replacing him, being hard to treat is sometimes unsafe for the handler and not healthy for the buck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bag balm works wonders!

I don't clean it (to cold for baths nor am I cleaning a buck who will be stinky I hours after) I just grab a wad of bag balm with gloved hands and apply liberally


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> Bag balm works wonders!
> 
> I don't clean it (to cold for baths nor am I cleaning a buck who will be stinky I hours after) I just grab a wad of bag balm with gloved hands and apply liberally


Yes, bag balm is the best! :thumb: We had a buck that had really sencetive skin and would be sores (it started to rub raw) and he was walking on his front feet it hurt so bad. We clipped his front legs and put bag balm on it every day two times a day and it healed in a week. Our other buck had sores on his face and I give him a bath once a week (if it is warm) and put bag balm on it and it is doing better.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone. yes, we will be replacing him after this breeding season as he has run his time here on our breeding program after this year and yes, he has gotten more difficult for us this year. He is now 3 years old. I have a buck in mind to buy right now but can't and oh how I wish I could. We have had many things to attend and thankfully also a wedding coming very soon as our youngest son is getting married in November. My husband is going to work on his face soon. I have bag balm also. I think we will have to clean it first before putting anything on it. I have a doe that may not yet be bred and she will be going in with him soon so I hope this does help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the upcoming wedding!

Not all boys are this ornery....and I hope that your next buck is a mellow one.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I took a look again at his face. It almost looks like it is just dirt and not sores at all as is seemed to fall off with no sores underneath. I think it is possible that it could just be some muddy spots caked up on his face. I will know soon whats up with it. Oh my oh my I do dread this.. He has been nicer today. I think he deserves an apple.


----------

